# Help with my labs



## Cindyx3 (Jul 23, 2017)

Here are my new labs

currently on 125 Synthroid and 10 Cytomel

T4 total 7.91 range 6.1-12.2 
Free T3 3.6 range 2.3-4.2

TSH .034 range .340-.4.410 LOW

She wants to lower the Synthroid to 112mg and leave the Cytomel at 10

What do you think?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's hard to say without seeing the free t4 results, unfortunately.


----------



## Cindyx3 (Jul 23, 2017)

Yes, that was the total T4


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I agree- a total 4 is useless. You really need to have a FT-4 and an FT-3 run at the same time
To determine proper dosing.

Did you take any med's prior to your lab draw?


----------

